# "Nurse's Special" !!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whupped this 'un out last night for a very special lady that chunks me a LOT of biz in my 'other' career.  

Was looking for sumthin light colored..re: 'medical stuff"...for her desk, and the only thang I had on hand was that pecan wood I got from one of you guys. (You've been to good to the old phart with wood I can't remember which one of you laid it on me...but MANY thanks, anyways).. 

Think it really turned out nice this time.. Pix don't really show the light graining in the wood...but it's THERE... Even came up with a little 'beauty spot' down near the bottom..LOL

If anyone offers any of you some pecan....TAKE IT !!! Really turns easily, no chipping, etc...and finishes smooth as a baby's rear...:biggrin: 

Did put in a few bids with "Bob" on Ebay this morning for some more of his burl blanks...He really has some nice wood...and if I get it for my 'snipe' prices..the price is right.. Wish me luck...

:cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks great. Never turned Pecan before and didn't realize it was that light colored wood. That lady will love it. Very pretty. Man, you must be a great customer for the pen blank companies and shipping companies.

I did have a coworker offer me some pecan but so far, nothing has showed up and has been a couple of months. He was supposed to cut some large chuncks off of a tree but nothing yet. Think I will have to give him some reminders.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> That looks great. Never turned Pecan before and didn't realize it was that light colored wood. That lady will love it. Very pretty. *Man, you must be a great customer for the pen blank companies and shipping companies*.
> 
> I did have a coworker offer me some pecan but so far, nothing has showed up and has been a couple of months. He was supposed to cut some large chuncks off of a tree but nothing yet. Think I will have to give him some reminders.


------

Yep, Slip...I'm a purdy good customer, but since I had to give up the ol' "Tortuga" and my fishing addiction...I've got a little loose change to blow. Miss the boat, but don't miss filling up that hundred gallon gas tank.LOL.. One fill up will buy me blanks and kits for a year...:tongue: ..(gotta admit, though..I SURE do miss that smell of salt water...hwell: ..) "Time changes all things."

Lawdy !!!... I'm 'gabby' this morning.... Pardonde me'.....:spineyes:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Understand. Keep em up. Love seeing the pens. I know, pens are very fun to make and quick satisfaction. Great for someone like me that has limited patience. For a while, it seemed like the UPS guy was here every few days nad the pen blanks are inexpensive, they add up quickly. They sure make great gifts though and those big boys look great. 
With that size gas tank, you must have been doing offshore? I used to do that with spearfishing and fishing but just got to where it wasn't worth the price anymore and got to where it wasn't wasn't worth the pain afterwards anymore. Sure enjoyed the diving adventures but went less an less over the years to where I just gave it up.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..."10-4" on the 'limited patience' thang..You just described me to a "T"..

Re: Gas tank?...yep , that little sucker had a 96 gallon tank and that was good for about a 60 mile round trip... Missed out on that 'diving' deal...sure sounded attractive, but by the time I could afford it, it was too late for my old bones.. Sure looked like fun, though..

.Also don't miss the 'clean-up and flush' routine at the end of each trip when you are already plumb wore out.....but it was sure fun while it lasted.LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am sure she will be proud of it. That is a nice looking pen.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree with everyone, that Pecan is SWEET!!!

Good job Jim!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That's a nice lookin stick.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If anyone needs pecan wood, or iron wood just let Bill know...he can pick ya'lls up when he comes over and picks up his wood. 

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> If anyone needs pecan wood, or iron wood just let Bill know...he can pick ya'lls up when he comes over and picks up his wood.
> 
> TH


LOL..Many thanks, TH....Think ol' bill is gonna be hearing from quite a few of his 'ol buddies' right soon now....:rotfl:

jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I am always willing to share but no wood until my lathe gets going 
then again if I don't get it going, then I my just have lots of wood to give away LOL


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

*Beautiful*

That is a beautiful pen, wow.

I have a brand new mandrel and am awaiting the kits and wood (purchased on-line) to arrive. Hopefully this weekend I will turn my first pens. I am starting with 7 mm slimline kits from Woodcraft. They are cheap and if I experience my usual beginners luck, I wreck a few figuring it out.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bear hide said:


> That is a beautiful pen, wow.
> 
> I have a brand new mandrel and am awaiting the kits and wood (purchased on-line) to arrive. Hopefully this weekend I will turn my first pens. I am starting with 7 mm slimline kits from Woodcraft. They are cheap and if I experience my usual beginners luck, I wreck a few figuring it out.


First, Welcome

The main thing is to square up the ends on the tube. If the wood is over the tubes then the pressure from the bushings will split the wood during turning.
I look forward to your projects


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Bill. I bought the esentials plus a little (mandrel, mill set, tube pusher-inner thingy.) I am going to build a drilling jig and if the above goodies arrive tomorrow I will make a pen this weekend. I also have some other kits lying around. On the assembly line is a kaeidoscope, a letter opener, and some perfume atomizers too. (as long as I build **** for my wife I can stay in the garage forever!)
I am kind of new at this, but having a blast.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

BH...If you are in the Deer Park area Saturday, you should try and make that Woodturners Meeting at the high school. I guarantee you will leave motivated to make some wood chips! Good luck with the new machine and projects. gb


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I am a GCWA member and will try to be there with my son.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lord help ya, Bear....and welcome to the 'Vortex'... Sounds like you are getting pretty well equipped.. I know I speak for all when I say feel free to ask any questions ya got...either here on the board or with PMs if you're bashful , like me. 

A few of us...like ME...are newbies at this...but some of the veterans know almost all there is to know about turning and all will be glad to give it a shot for ya..:spineyes: 

Welcome aboard...and I'll bet you're gonna be surprised just how GOOD your first pens turn out... I sure was..lol

Jim


edit..Almost forgot..Pictures are REQUIRED !!!! LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the vortex. I am not sure yet if I am going to make the meeting. Lots of good help there. Galvbay has forgot more about woodturning than most of us will ever know.:headknock Just remember if you have a credit card give it to your wife and make sure she don't let you have it back.:rotfl:

If you have any questions we will all try to help all we can.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to the madness. Like Tortuga said, ask all the questions ya got. Someone will have the answer.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What goes on in the meeting. Is it mostly looking at displays or is it a formal meeting with displays afterwards. Sound interesting, but if I was to decide to attend, don't want my wife to be bored still listing to a bunch of talk either.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

less talky...more turny LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm going to bet this meeting is going to be a 'hands on' meeting. David will want his woodworking students making sawdust and not listening to a business meeting. There will be several lathes set up with a member to help you and answer any questions. A display of turnings will also be on display...along with some donuts and coffee. The wife will not be bored....she will be making a list of 'gifts' that you can make her! lol. jim


----------

